# Serenity



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

It's always nice to spend time in Central Utah with the grandparents. It's even more special during the spring.

Everybody needs help sometimes&#8230;









Teacher.









Old but good.









Trade winds.









Lewis's Woodpecker









Not-so-Urban geese









New Additions.









Spring runoff.









American Avocet under shoe.









Outa here.









I love it down there.

Caleb


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice shots.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

-()/- Excellent shots.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

**** near overwhelming with the emotion - from an oldtimer. You hit it my friend.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Glad ya'all enjoyed 'em and welcome to the forums stillhunter.


----------

